# Radiator Help



## brendancoles29 (1 mo ago)

Hi - My wife and I moved into a new house about 6 months. Now that the weathers cold I've noticed our radiators seem inconsistent. Some rooms get very hot while others stay cool. All the radiators work but I'm wondering if there's something I can do to regulate the temperate. I've attached a picture of our radiators. I tried turning the little knob in the top right corner just to see what happens and water starts dripping/spraying out.

Any advice/guidance is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

brendancoles29 said:


> Hi - My wife and I moved into a new house about 6 months. Now that the weathers cold I've noticed our radiators seem inconsistent. Some rooms get very hot while others stay cool. All the radiators work but I'm wondering if there's something I can do to regulate the temperate. I've attached a picture of our radiators. I tried turning the little knob in the top right corner just to see what happens and water starts dripping/spraying out.
> 
> Any advice/guidance is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


You don't belong here, LEAVE. 

This site is for plumbers only, not the diy. You will be mocked, ridiculed, and lied to if you persist.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Playing with bombs is one of my hobbies too. I guess if we don’t hear from you again, we’ll know how it went.

Call a licensed boiler guy and save a life.


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Cityplumber (25 d ago)

Disconnect the high limit on the boiler and crank that bad boy up to at least 60 psi:
Guarantee you will have enough heat everywhere


----------

